# Movie inspired layout - just for fun



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

This was my first aquarium layout inspired by a movie.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/39766007

Just for fun !!!

Best regards,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting... Shows you can use anything as inspiration for aquascaping.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Oliver, 
Very cool. Once again you have really done somthing very different and unique- at the same time effective. You have a style all your own. 

what is that attached to the stones on the botom? Please keep this one updated.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's really neat Oliver, how big is it?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey, you need to do one based on the aftermath of that fight sequence! I have always thought of doing a movie scene- based tank, namely Hayao Miyazaki's masterpiece Princess Mononoke. Foot prints in a bed of Riccia or something... 

This might be a really good category for an Aquascaping contest!


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool. But for unorthodox layouts, nothing can top your Buddha 330 liter.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/buddha_tank

That one is just plain inspiring.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The question is, especially to people who derided the "sillyscape contest" idea, esteemed members of APC, is: "If this was Joe Blow's aquarium, what would your reactions and responses have been?" Oliver has a well-established reputation for being able to grow and design award winning tanks, but if this was done by a no-name person and submitted here for a critique, my suspicions are that the responses would have been different.

Oliver's gallery is one of the best on the web, not only as a source of pretty photography, but also of design techniques. I always think it is a generous source of inspiration.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

You make a good and interesting point, Andrew, but I must say I think would have given this concept props regardless of who did it. Though I will admit it was slightly more credible having been introduced by Oliver- if it works then it works and- especially when matched with the photo of the scene from the movie- this one works for me (conceptually anyway).


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Jeff,

Oliver's fertile mind (and substrate a la ADA  ) is leading in some interesting, new directions lately. But his "classic" style, as I like to think of it, which takes longer to grow is extremely lush and unique. That is his forte.

As for Chinese inspiration, we need some more of it. Japanese and Chinese aesthetic principles are slightly different. Pairs and even numbers are considered more harmonious in Chinese art, for instance. The odd number, kinetically charged or unbalanced is also there but slightly more so in Japanese art.

What we need are more members from Japan and China to contribute. It would be interesting to hear from Japanese aquarists about their experience of aquatic gardening and what materials they have used.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Definitely.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice. If you were to do this on a larger scale, I wonder if you could use crypts for the carpeting, instead? They might work a little better to simulate the look and color of all the fallen leaf litter in that bamboo forest. The key would be finding a size of bamboo that kept the crypts leaves in scale.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks very much for the many opinions, this was very important for me.

Jeff,
"what is that attached to the stones on the botom? Please keep this one updated."

On the stones I attached Cladophora aegagropila. I hope that they grow together to one green carpet. But I don't know if the light is strong enough.
One "problem" if have beacuse of the updating: All the small tanks I set up are for sale. If sombody like it they can buy it. My old small tanks (less than 30 Liter) I set up in the stores are complete sold.

Phil,
"That's really neat Oliver, how big is it?"

Volume 28 Liter...Size: about 30cm long / 28cm high / 30cm wide

Aaron,
"Hayao Miyazaki's masterpiece Princess Mononoke"

Thats one of my favorite Anime...especially Miyazaki's works are amazing
Movie Contest category...not bad 

skylsdale,
"Very nice. If you were to do this on a larger scale, I wonder if you could use crypts for the carpeting, instead? They might work a little better to simulate the look and color of all the fallen leaf litter in that bamboo forest. The key would be finding a size of bamboo that kept the crypts leaves in scale."

Good idea...I plan to make a bigger tank in this style maybe I can try something. This small tank was only a short inspiration and I try to put it into action...before I forgot it

Best regards,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool Oliver! I guess observing the scenery on a film can some times be the closest one can get to nature!
You have the eye to create even in such tiny space! You guy's realize this tank is really small right?
Looking forward to see you in April! don't work too hard!
Best regrds,
Luis Navarro


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

What's in April?



Navarro said:


> Cool Oliver! I guess observing the scenery on a film can some times be the closest one can get to nature!
> You have the eye to create even in such tiny space! You guy's realize this tank is really small right?
> Looking forward to see you in April! don't work too hard!
> Best regrds,
> Luis Navarro


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Andrew brings up a good point about the credibility and the aquascaping style. I have always thought it would be cool to do a tank with a big Budda, just as Oliver has done. Trying to emulate what you might see at some old temple being overgrown and invaded by plants. But being an average Joe-Blow with no cred, figured I might get mocked in forums like this for using silly decorations.

I personnaly think its nice to see someone with cred taking the art in another direction. Not that theres any thing wrong with the direction its going in now. More creativity in the art can only be a good thing.

Keep pushing the evelope Oliver!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I want to see that movie!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> What's in April?


Look at the home page (APC) there is all the information.
Luis Navarro


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Luis,

I'am looking forward to meet you in April too...I need this time in the USA to relax  ...no...not really more for inspire...give my brain "new layout food".

kmurphy,

...nice that you like the Buddha layout. The taste are very different, some like it some hate it but thats ok for me, this was the freedom of a "artist". Ok I'am not a real artist ;-)

Only a short story: In 1998 Mr.Amano visit me the first time in Germany to take a look at the store where I worked. For me it was the greatest day...I was nervous meet my big model the first time. Then he take a look at my showtanks I set up...on of them was a 400 Liter tank full with Riccia, big bamboo and a huge Buddha in the middle. He laught and make pictures from the tank, never saw it before...but I think he don't like it really..."crazy German guy..." maybe he thought 

Regards,

Oliver Knott
www.plantella.com


----------

